# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software)  شركة Xiaomi توقف مرة أخرى تحديث الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo للهاتف Xiaomi Mi A1

## mohamed73

يفترض أن توفر الهواتف الذكية التي تعد جزءًا من مبادرة Android One  تجربة أفضل عن المعتاد ولكن في بعض الأحيان الأمور لا تسير بسلاسة كما هو  الحال الآن مع الهاتف Xiaomi Mi A1 الذي قررت شركة Xiaomi إيقاف تحديث  الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo الخاص به للمرة الثانية على التوالي. وقد تم إكتشاف خطأ جديد في التحديث ينبغي تصحيحه في الأيام القليلة  المقبلة. أحدث إصدار من تحديث الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo للهاتف Xiaomi Mi A1 يحمل  البنية رقم 8.1.10، ويقوم بإصلاح مجموعة من الأخطاء ولكن من الواضح أنه لا  يقوم بإصلاح كافة المشاكل. وعلاوة على ذلك، فهذا التحديث لم يقم بعد  بتفعيل خاصية التثبيت الإلكتروني للصورة في الكاميرا والمعروفة إختصارًا  بإسم EIS. يمكنك التحقق من هذا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] في  منتديات MIUI الرسمية حيث يتحدث المستخدمين عن تحديث الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo  للهاتف Xiaomi Mi A1، بما في ذلك بعض المشاكل الموجودة في التحديث والتي من  المرجح أن تكون السبب في إيقاف التحديث بشكل مؤقت مرة أخرى. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## aziox

انا هشترى الموبايل ده حضرتك تنصح بإيه

----------

